# What Did My Cat Drag In



## rubydimond (Dec 27, 2006)

hi guys i was wondering what this little marsupial is ??

we dont want to let it go while its injured if its a protected species
its bigger than a mouse and looks nothing like a rat and hops.
we looked up a few photos and it looks like a Spinifex Hopping-mouse but there located in wa
and we are in vic. heres a pic please any advice would be great


----------



## rubydimond (Dec 27, 2006)

two mor photos


----------



## RevDaniel (Dec 27, 2006)

call wires. bit risky asking what to do with it on this site.lol. a snake would love it i am sure.


----------



## Retic (Dec 27, 2006)

Sorry if this offends anyone but why the hell is a cat in a position where it can catch native animals ? It should be indoor or caged. I am sick to death of seeing photo's of animals that cats have caught, tortured, mauled or killed.


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 27, 2006)

It looks like a mouse to me.

Very brave of you to admit to letting your cat outside to hunt! Expect flames! Admitably, if you are going to let a cat outside, you really shouldn't ever be leaving it unsupervised, so the flamers will have a point.


----------



## Australis (Dec 27, 2006)

I agree, a herp site isnt the greatest place to advertise you own a cat that free-range.

Seriously i would build a "cat run" or what ever.


----------



## Bigweem (Dec 27, 2006)

congrats a juvenile Black Rat.


----------



## rubydimond (Dec 27, 2006)

yeah i just got told by the neighbour its a mouse hehehe i feel better now.
btw we live in a suberban area were there is not any natives around thats why i thort the mouse looked weard. the cat has a bell and i cam from under the house which i can reach via a hole under the stairs. but you all like to attack each other to get your jollies so say what you want because once again you all are quick to accuse with out finding out all the facts.


----------



## Hickson (Dec 27, 2006)

Yeah, that's a rodent.

No offence Ruby, but bells don't work. In fact, research has found that the cats with bells become better hunters because they realise they have to move far more smoothly to prevent the bell from ringing.

If you're gonna put a bell around a cat's neck to stop them catching wildlife, then make it a church bell.



Hix


----------



## Hetty (Dec 27, 2006)

If you're all going to whinge about cats being outside then whinge about dogs being outside as well.

My cats only ever killed mice, they never have killed a native. My dog, like many other dogs, has killed heaps of birds, a lot of them being native.


----------



## krusty (Dec 27, 2006)

boa said:


> Sorry if this offends anyone but why the hell is a cat in a position where it can catch native animals ? It should be indoor or caged. I am sick to death of seeing photo's of animals that cats have caught, tortured, mauled or killed.



i see where your comeing from as my cats are inside cats but i see more native animals dead on the roads from cars but no one wants to lock them up...JMO


----------



## MaDDoG (Dec 27, 2006)

My dog only kills mice, chases them big black crows, but doesnt harm any other bird, ive got 2 weiros so the crows try to get them.

The only i time i whinge about a cat being out side is when one pees on my car


----------



## krusty (Dec 27, 2006)

MaDDoG;
The only i time i whinge about a cat being out side is when one pees on my car >:([/QUOTE said:


> i realy realy hate that to.......


----------



## mrmikk (Dec 27, 2006)

boa said:


> Sorry if this offends anyone but why the hell is a cat in a position where it can catch native animals ? It should be indoor or caged. I am sick to death of seeing photo's of animals that cats have caught, tortured, mauled or killed.


 
I have to agree with you Boa. I spent a lot of time working on the Atherton Tablelands, lots of native wildlife up there and lots of feral cats. I know this will offend some but every cat I could line up with my car I took it out. They are so destructive and wipe out obscene numbers of our natives. If you love cats, please by all means keep them, but restrain them responsibly.

Mikk


----------



## ALLANA (Dec 27, 2006)

I have 3 dogs and none of them have killed any native wild life. I personally am not a fan of cats and would never own one but that's JMO (nothing against cat owners). The only thing I have against people owning cats is the one's that don't care and just let them roam around all day and night. The amount of cats I have going up and down my road everynight is just crazy, makes my dogs bark all night as well. One night I had a neighbours can spend 4 hours out my back yard trying to get into my parrots aviary I used to have. 

There's one lady that lives down the road from us that must have at least 20 cats that just roam the streets, another lady has a different cat everyweek because they either get hit by a car, or they just get sick of them and let them go out in the local bush behind us. I personally think cats should have to be registered like dogs, and some stronger rules against people letting them roam free or day. On the same note there is proberbly just as many people with dogs that roam (once again poor ownership) but I guess you don't find dogs jumping your 6ft high fense to come in and see what they can kill or pee on. Once again JMO and not having a go at anyone that has a cat and is responsiable owner.

As a responsiable dog owner I make sure my dogs are kept secure from roaming and killing animals, I think cat owners should have the same responsiability and if they can't do this don't own one.


----------



## Hetty (Dec 27, 2006)

It's not like I was an irresponsible owner, the birds came into our back yard and practically walked into my dogs mouth.


----------



## dymback (Dec 27, 2006)

when it comes down to it humans kill more native animals off
with habitat distruction,cars importing other non native speaces which isnt there fault but the people doing 
my cat has never being out side so its never killed anything but cockroaches lol
but you can not blame cats as its no them you make the desgion to its in there nature


----------



## wardy (Dec 27, 2006)

mrmikk said:


> I have to agree with you Boa. I spent a lot of time working on the Atherton Tablelands, lots of native wildlife up there and lots of feral cats. I know this will offend some but every cat I could line up with my car I took it out. They are so destructive and wipe out obscene numbers of our natives. If you love cats, please by all means keep them, but restrain them responsibly.
> 
> Mikk



man has destroyed more animales land and other lving things but you dont see me lining you up with my car do you?


----------



## Nagraj (Dec 27, 2006)

dymback said:


> when it comes down to it humans kill more native animals off
> with habitat distruction, ........



Classic 'straw man' argument.
That doesn't make it ok to let a cat free roam.


----------



## rubydimond (Dec 27, 2006)

allana1313 said:


> I have 3 dogs and none of them have killed any native wild life. I personally am not a fan of cats and would never own one but that's JMO (nothing against cat owners). The only thing I have against people owning cats is the one's that don't care and just let them roam around all day and night. The amount of cats I have going up and down my road everynight is just crazy, makes my dogs bark all night as well. One night I had a neighbours can spend 4 hours out my back yard trying to get into my parrots aviary I used to have.
> 
> There's one lady that lives down the road from us that must have at least 20 cats that just roam the streets, another lady has a different cat everyweek because they either get hit by a car, or they just get sick of them and let them go out in the local bush behind us. I personally think cats should have to be registered like dogs, and some stronger rules against people letting them roam free or day. On the same note there is proberbly just as many people with dogs that roam (once again poor ownership) but I guess you don't find dogs jumping your 6ft high fense to come in and see what they can kill or pee on. Once again JMO and not having a go at anyone that has a cat and is responsiable owner.
> 
> As a responsiable dog owner I make sure my dogs are kept secure from roaming and killing animals, I think cat owners should have the same responsiability and if they can't do this don't own one.


in vic cats are registered like dogs.
i own cats and dogs and i do agree with the fact that there are too many cats roaming around the neighbour hood. but there is a diference between leaving you cats out 24/7 and having them in at night and out during the day.
our cats only bring in the odd mouse or two but no birds because during the day the birds arnt so easy to catch as it is during the night.


----------



## Retic (Dec 27, 2006)

Well you are to be congratulated on training your cat to differentiate between native and exotic animals, that's one smart cat. 



thenothing said:


> My cats only ever killed mice, they never have killed a native. My dog, like many other dogs, has killed heaps of birds, a lot of them being native.


----------



## Nagraj (Dec 27, 2006)

rubydimond said:


> .... you all are quick to accuse with out finding out all the facts.



The fact is, there would be native fauna in every suburban area if people were made to keep their cats indoors.


----------



## dymback (Dec 27, 2006)

> Classic 'straw man' argument.
> That doesn't make it ok to let a cat free roam.


 

never said it was ok did i 
i was just making a point as cats can not defend there selfs


----------



## Australis (Dec 27, 2006)

dymback said:


> never said it was ok did i
> i was just making a point as cats can not defend there selfs



And nativess cant defend themselves from a recently introduced predator


----------



## rubydimond (Dec 27, 2006)

Nagraj said:


> The fact is, there would be native fauna in every suburban area if people were made to keep their cats indoors.


but also if people took the time to relocate the native animals before bulldozeing all the land we use we also wouldnt have such a problem.
as i said earlyer my cats only ever bring home mice i havent seen a bird yet.
frankly if they killed miner birds or those black birds i wouldnt mind because they are whats keeping the natives away


----------



## Nagraj (Dec 27, 2006)

dymback said:


> never said it was ok did i



Well yes, you did imply it by your post.


----------



## Nagraj (Dec 27, 2006)

rubydimond said:


> but also if people took the time to relocate the native animals before bulldozeing all the land we use we also wouldnt have such a problem.



Domestic/feral cats cover 100% of Australia. Land clearing, while not insignificant, is probably less than 1% of Australia at any given time.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 27, 2006)

Oh here we go again!  I let my cat outside every night, and he just luuuuuurves the taste of noctural natives!


----------



## dymback (Dec 27, 2006)

> Well yes, you did imply it by your post.


 
i was implying that humans do more damage, not saying that cats dont do any but you dont see cats going and destroying forestes for houseing and shopping malls do ya they hunt to survie 
and it was people who aloud cats to get out and become ferals same as it was humans that brought over cain toads


----------



## rubydimond (Dec 27, 2006)

Nagraj said:


> Domestic/feral cats cover 100% of Australia. Land clearing, while not insignificant, is probably less than 1% of Australia at any given time.


did you google that or is it just off the top of your head. no offence but alot of facts in this fourum seem to be off the top .


----------



## Nagraj (Dec 27, 2006)

dymback said:


> .... and it was people who aloud cats to get out and become ferals same as it was humans that brought over cain toads



You are undeniably correct but my response is unchanged. It doesn't make it ok to let cats free roam now.


----------



## grimbeny (Dec 27, 2006)

I dont think anyone would deny that it is people who r to blame here, but as people we should take responcibility for our own pets and not let them out at night. i€ dont think there is anypoint in pointing this out on this site cos were all pretty sencible but letting ur cats and other pets out at night isnt a good idea, many aussie species have gone extinct solely becaus of cats.


----------



## Nagraj (Dec 27, 2006)

rubydimond said:


> did you google that or is it just off the top of your head. no offence but alot of facts in this fourum seem to be off the top .



That's just common sense. If it's a degree or two out it's basically irrelevant.


----------



## MrBredli (Dec 27, 2006)

Choose your weapons, and FIGHT!!!!


----------



## grimbeny (Dec 27, 2006)

lol


----------



## grimbeny (Dec 27, 2006)

I dont really have any problem with a cat killing rampage, ive never had one of my own.


----------



## rubydimond (Dec 27, 2006)

Nagraj said:


> That's just common sense. If it's a degree or two out it's basically irrelevant.


ill give you one basicly 75% of people on this web site a re full of bull and 25% are actualy help full
its basic knowledge !!!


----------



## Hetty (Dec 27, 2006)

Oh, pussy cats are lovely. You doodz are mean


----------



## grimbeny (Dec 27, 2006)

well they say 99% of statistics r made up on the spot


----------



## MrBredli (Dec 27, 2006)

grimbeny said:


> well they say 99% of statistics r made up on the spot



51% of people know that..


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 27, 2006)

MrBredli said:


> Choose your weapons, and FIGHT!!!!




Hehehe
We've been through this same topic a zillion times over. Will somebody just use the goddamn "Search" feature and just supply the answers that are required for the initial question! :lol:


----------



## rubydimond (Dec 27, 2006)

MrBredli said:


> 51% of people know that..


and only 5% agree


----------



## Nagraj (Dec 27, 2006)

moosenoose said:


> ... supply the answers that are required for the initial question! :lol:



The initial question has already been answered and by the way, if the (feral) mouse is released with cat inflicted injuries it will be dead within 24hrs anyway. All animals rescued from cats need antibiotic treatment or they will die.


----------



## rubydimond (Dec 27, 2006)

Nagraj said:


> The initial question has already been answered and by the way, if the (feral) mouse is released with cat inflicted injuries it will be dead within 24hrs anyway. All animals rescued from cats need antibiotic treatment or they will die.


 
thankyou for the information i didnt know that the infection would kill them


----------



## Australis (Dec 27, 2006)

72.3% of threads that go beyond 5 pages get locked or deleted.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 27, 2006)

My cat's bitten me before...and I'm still alive?


----------



## Nagraj (Dec 27, 2006)

moosenoose said:


> My cat's bitten me before...and I'm still alive?



Are you sure?


----------



## rubydimond (Dec 27, 2006)

Australis said:


> 72.3% of threads that go beyond 5 pages get locked or deleted.


97.3% of those threads have 3 pages of arguments


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 27, 2006)

Nagraj said:


> Are you sure?



I think so............Hang on, I'll just pinch myself  :lol:


----------



## grimbeny (Dec 27, 2006)

<quote> We've been through this same topic a zillion times over. </quote>

69.4% of threads have been done before


----------



## Retic (Dec 27, 2006)

There is certainly no arguing with that statistic. 



rubydimond said:


> ill give you one basicly 75% of people on this web site a re full of bull and 25% are actualy help full
> its basic knowledge !!!


----------



## grimbeny (Dec 27, 2006)

Lets get this thread over the 5 page mark guys!!!


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 27, 2006)

moosenoose said:


> Oh here we go again!  I let my cat outside every night, and he just luuuuuurves the taste of noctural natives!



Hahahaha I can always rely on you babe to stir them up!!!!!!

Simone.


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 27, 2006)

Australis said:


> 72.3% of threads that go beyond 5 pages get locked or deleted.



Yeah but they don't like flooding on this site- you'll get a lovely warning about it if you try and boost your post count or a thread as alby and i have learnt in the past.

But good luck anyway!!!!

Simone.


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 27, 2006)

P.s. I will also add that out of all the bites from animals i've copped and believe me there were plenty (red back spider, moray eel, pit bull, more cats & dogs, reptiles, birds etc.) the worst was by far a cat. Infection wise anyway. The pitty, i had to have a tetanus shot for which was worse than bite. Fact is cats and dogs have dirty mouths and as i've said before under numerous anti cat threads if you have ever smelt a cat fight abcess you would realise just how dirty they can be. I actually had my Land Mullet escape its enclosure a couple of years ago and the day she returned my dog grabbed her by the tail...no crushing bites that a staffy is capable of but more a playful grab. Lucky for the staffy that she is the nicest Land Mullet in the world and just tried to run....unlucky for her as she had a bad case of staph infectionfrom this playful grab, lost half of her tail and it nearly killed her. She has fully recovered but the tail looks horrible. 

Simone.


----------



## jordo (Dec 27, 2006)

johnbowemonie said:


> Yeah but they don't like flooding on this site- you'll get a lovely warning about it if you try and boost your post count or a thread as alby and i have learnt in the past.
> 
> But good luck anyway!!!!
> 
> Simone.



Haha I remember that night > *inserts the old mr green smily here*


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 27, 2006)

Ha ha ha jordo- that night with alby was still the most fun i've ever had on here followed closely by one 18 months ago with a guy called corn snake trying to sell his corn snakes. Teamsherman was still on the site then and it was a classic free for all of rubbish and insults.
Dear little alby has a sense of humour, his green smiley faces upset a few didn't they???? Were we really that bad????

Simone.


----------



## rubydimond (Dec 27, 2006)

page 5!!!!!


----------



## Australis (Dec 27, 2006)

johnbowemonie said:


> Yeah but they don't like flooding on this site- you'll get a lovely warning about it if you try and boost your post count or a thread as alby and i have learnt in the past.
> 
> But good luck anyway!!!!
> 
> Simone.



When i read "boost your post" all i can think of is "AlienPunk"


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 27, 2006)

Ha ha ha ha ha oh that's right we had the night of fighting with AlienPunk the same night people were ripping into afro for his sting ray avatar. Damn that was another funny night- thanks for reminding me of that Australis.

Simone.


----------



## Australis (Dec 27, 2006)

I almost miss AlienPunk....lol


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 27, 2006)

hehehehe he was good value but his mullet thread was enough for me........you won't see any more or any better mullets anywhere in the world than what you will in Western Sydney.

jordo, you now have me in the mood for posting green smileys....i better head off.

Simone.


----------



## dymback (Dec 27, 2006)

i agree cats shouldnt be aloud out thats y mine stays inside all the time and has never gotton out and never will be aloud out if we can help it .


----------



## Stevo (Dec 27, 2006)

i like milk


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 27, 2006)

i like meat

Simone


----------



## Stevo (Dec 27, 2006)

i like simone


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 27, 2006)

I like Stevo more.

Simone.


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 27, 2006)

Damn, i better go to bed before i get myself into trouble Sweetdreamz Stevo, night all!!!!

Simone.


----------



## Stevo (Dec 27, 2006)

i like trouble


----------



## MrBredli (Dec 28, 2006)

Good night princess.


----------



## Stevo (Dec 28, 2006)

if you look at the word trouble five times it looks like it is spelt wrong


----------



## MaDDoG (Dec 28, 2006)

doesnt to me


----------



## Stevo (Dec 28, 2006)

you should drink more


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 28, 2006)

moosenoose said:


> My cat's bitten me before...and I'm still alive?



Believe it or not, I've taken two life threatening attacks from cats, both sent me to hospital and without medical assistance either might have resulted in my death! I had to discharge myself from hospital against the doctors' orders to be able to turn up for my first day of uni - I couldn't use my left hand or extend my right arm, I had my left arm in a sling and was on antibiotics! Funnily enough, I actually wasn't trying to hurt the cats which managed to give me severe infections.

Here kitty kitty.


----------



## cris (Dec 28, 2006)

I cant really tell from the pic but it looks like a young rat(rattus rattus) or ar mouse (mus musculus).


----------



## cris (Dec 28, 2006)

And remember cat food is good for most herps


----------



## Hickson (Dec 28, 2006)

Australis said:


> 72.3% of threads that go beyond 5 pages get locked or deleted.



And so this one will make it 72.35%.

As cat thread discussions usually deteriorate, and as Ruby's intial question has been answered (and then some - going way off topic), I am closing this thread.



Hix


----------

